# Jet Flow goes in for a cleanup



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 12, 2020)

I am going to tackle this bad boy. A Western flyer jet flow circ. 1950s. 



I will go with some citric acid and see how that works. I really like evaporust for Schwinn chrome but going to give this a shot. I tried it before and it was “ok” I hope this time is better.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 12, 2020)

JC higgins 

oops


----------



## Greg M (Jan 12, 2020)

Box wine, citric acid, whatever...


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 12, 2020)

Greg M said:


> Box wine, citric acid, whatever...



Hey I like box wine!


----------



## SteveF (Jan 12, 2020)

I used the citric acid today on some wheels for my x53. They could not have turned out any better considering they're over 60 years old.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 12, 2020)

SteveF said:


> I used the citric acid today on some wheels for my x53. They could not have turned out any better considering they're over 60 years old. View attachment 1123147
> 
> View attachment 1123148



Man that’s awesome! 
do you have any before pics by chance?


----------



## SteveF (Jan 12, 2020)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Man that’s awesome!
> do you have any before pics by chance?











These are probably the best pics I have of the wheels. The rust was very thick and was super attached. It took several hours and lots of patience. I used a toothbrush and my fingernail to gently break the rust loose every 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 12, 2020)

You did a nice job man! Can’t wait to see how mine go.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 12, 2020)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> You did a nice job man! Can’t wait to see how mine go.



Thank you. I'm excited to see your progress.


----------



## Barto (Jan 13, 2020)

Nice, I have that springer - same paint job as well


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 13, 2020)

I would like to find a chainguard in similar condition.


----------



## JRE (Jan 13, 2020)

Just curious where did you get the citric acid


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 13, 2020)

JRE said:


> Just curious where did you get the citric acid



I got it at a Walmart


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 13, 2020)

I am disappointed so far ... NO bubbles.
Grrrrrrrr


----------



## SteveF (Jan 13, 2020)

JRE said:


> Just curious where did you get the citric acid



Hobby lobby carries it too


----------



## SteveF (Jan 13, 2020)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> I am disappointed so far ... NO bubbles.
> Grrrrrrrr



Mine didn't really bubble either.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 13, 2020)

SteveF said:


> I used the citric acid today on some wheels for my x53. They could not have turned out any better considering they're over 60 years old. View attachment 1123147
> 
> View attachment 1123148



Did you do the spokes also?


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 13, 2020)

Try some vinegar & or coca cola. Jus' dilute the vinegar as it's acidic so it can potentially take off the old soft chrome ....used to do a 60% vinegar dilute on heavy rust but pure coca cola seems Ok for a light brush scrub.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 13, 2020)

1motime said:


> Did you do the spokes also?



I did do the spokes. I degreased everything really good before I soaked to get the best results. Didn't seem to have any effect on the spokes.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 13, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Try some vinegar & or coca cola. Jus' dilute the vinegar as it's acidic so it can potentially take off the old soft chrome ....used to do a 60% vinegar dilute on heavy rust but pure coca cola seems Ok for a light brush scrub.



I have had pretty good results with the citric acid so far. Seems to be very gentle on everything. I have used vinegar on some things but this chrome seems delicate.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 13, 2020)

SteveF said:


> I have had pretty good results with the citric acid so far. Seems to be very gentle on everything. I have used vinegar on some things but this chrome seems delicate.



Slow & Steady


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 14, 2020)

SteveF said:


> I have had pretty good results with the citric acid so far. Seems to be very gentle on everything. I have used vinegar on some things but this chrome seems delicate.




16 hours into it and no progress yet. Do you think that’s ok still?


----------



## SteveF (Jan 14, 2020)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> 16 hours into it and no progress yet. Do you think that’s ok still?



Might not have made the solution strong enough. I also go over everything with a toothbrush every 30 minutes or so just to loosen up any rust and dirt to let the solution work better.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 14, 2020)

Well first I screwed up and put a product that looked like the right stuff in. It has critic acid in it but not sure. It said it helps fruit to not get dark colored when sliced. The other ob was correct ingredient.
So one pound of each.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 14, 2020)

This is what it looks like


----------



## SteveF (Jan 14, 2020)

Most likely need more. Probably a pound for 3 or 4 gallons of water. Has to be pretty strong.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 14, 2020)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> This is what it looks like
> 
> View attachment 1123843



It looks like it's working.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 14, 2020)

SteveF said:


> It looks like it's working.



Think so? I didn’t clean them off so all of that crap just floated off.
Maybe I will add some vinager?
I am going to do some light scrubbing during my lunch.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 14, 2020)

I've never mixed the vinegar and acid. I'm not sure how they'll react. Keep us posted.


----------

